# ball turner



## jam (Oct 20, 2013)

I have started to make a ball turner and this is what I did cut a pipe 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
turn it down on the inside to fit the bearings that I had next 
got one of my old chisel and turn it down to 11/16 to fit the bearings 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 ok next I cut flat bar 6 '' long  
the flat bar is 1/2/ x 2 1/2 bar and drilled a hole in it
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and put a bushing in it that I drilled to 11/16 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
next 
welded the cut  pipes in place
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
next I cut a flat bar to 2/1/2 x 2 1/2 x of a 1/2 bar and drilled a 11/16 hole in it 
	

		
			
		

		
	



and welded my axel in 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
and this is part 1 of my home made  radius turner
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ill do the rest later this week 
give me some input 
I can take it tell me what I can do to make it better:think1::allgood::shrugs: I can take a :*****slap:so dish it out now I am anic:anic:you are :roflmao:
:nono::notthis:I am :watching: this site  has the best info on it youall don't know how much that I like to see what in the new post 
most of you are very talented at what you do so keep up the good work and post it so I can see what you do one day I may be the one that someone ask 4 HELP
and I hope it can return it


----------



## RandyM (Oct 21, 2013)

So far, so good. Keep the pics coming. I will be on the edge of my seat with anticipation.


----------



## churchjw (Oct 21, 2013)

Same for me. I have been looking at doing one of these soon and so far yours looks very interesting. Please keep posting.

Jeff

- - - Updated - - -

Same for me. I have been looking at doing one of these soon and so far yours looks very interesting. Please keep posting.

Jeff


----------



## jam (Oct 21, 2013)

ok I got to work at 5 30 am took  and I started  I cut a 1/2/ x 2 1/2 x 2 1/2 flat and a 1/2 x 2 1/2 x 6 flat bar 
 cut the  1/2 x 2 1/2 x 6 in 1/2 so I got a 1/2 x 1 1/4 x 6 
welded on the  1/2/ x 2 1/2 x 2 1/2 flat  at a 90 on the end and welded the 
 1/2 x 1 1/4 x 6 on top of that and this is what it looks like 
	

		
			
		

		
	







anyone on the fourm that likes to look 4 gold i do some prospecting on my off time this is what i got on my last trip out


----------



## churchjw (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey you are just down the road from me.  I am up in Boone.  If you are ever up this way drop me a line love to meet and have lunch.  The gold is very cool have always wanted to try my hand and panning.

Jeff


----------



## jam (Oct 21, 2013)

churchjw said:


> Hey you are just down the road from me.  I am up in Boone.  If you are ever up this way drop me a line love to meet and have lunch.  The gold is very cool have always wanted to try my hand and panning.
> 
> Jeff




I am up that way all the time I do work 4 hampton funeral home and Austin barnes


----------



## jam (Oct 22, 2013)

ok part 3 today put the tool holder on 
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
Ill cut a 2'' x 2 1/2 x 3/8 flat to slide in the holder and add the carbide insert
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  this is what I am hoping 4 I to look like 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 o ya  ill add set screws to hold the flat bar  that has the carbide insert  the bar that ill put the insert on ill make it so I can adjust to the center ill set the   center and weld in place


----------



## Rbeckett (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks remarkably like the unit that was in a thread last week.  I too am following this post to see how it turn out.  My main question/reservation right now is hot to go from the tool post into that big step down and make it tough enough to not chatter and vibrate when under a heavy load.  So please keep posting up the pics of the build and when you are done how about some analysis of chatter and vibration and what if anything you would change of you made a ball turner 2.0...

Bob


----------



## Maxx (Oct 22, 2013)

Looking more like a concave cutter.


----------



## jam (Oct 23, 2013)

Rbeckett said:


> Looks remarkably like the unit that was in a thread last week.  I too am following this post to see how it turn out.  My main question/reservation right now is hot to go from the tool post into that big step down and make it tough enough to not chatter and vibrate when under a heavy load.  So please keep posting up the pics of the build and when you are done how about some analysis of chatter and vibration and
> Bob



this is the 1st tool I have made so the  chatter and vibrate when under a heavy load I hope it don't that why I made it so big and close to the tool post 

your ? what if anything you would change of you made a ball turner 2.0...  I am to green to say this is a new world to me I have not had a lathe only 
a year or so.
 and I use it one or two time a week why I am trying to make one is I love to try to see if I can. 
 ill keep doing to I get it . and getting it may 
be mod 5.0 . 
but I have fun doing it and that what life is about you got to have fun . so that why we are all here is the fun of doing it . 
that what keep me going this to me is like mowing grass . I love to do it but the big reward is after you get  done you look what you did and you 
can say I did it . that is what I love.



"To invent, you need a good imagination and a pile of junk."
 - *Thomas A. Edison*.


<tbody>

</tbody>


----------



## jam (Oct 23, 2013)

part 4 did not have time to do much so I did cut the flat bat to put the post on to mount the carbide insert and put 6 set screw in the side


----------

